# Taylor 1487 remote any good



## radio (Aug 1, 2013)

Spotted this in Wally World today and couldn't resist picking it up.  Taylor 1487 remote probe with the braided steel wire.  Anyone had experience with this model either good or bad?  If it isn't suitable I won't take it out of the package so I can return it and get something else.  They did have one in the BBQ section, but it had a rubber or vinyl coated cord for the probe

Will the probe on this one have to be inserted in the meat, or can I just place it on the rack to monitor CC temps?













thermometer1.jpg



__ radio
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

If it reads accuraitly It will be fine, If the temp rang is high enough for your CC temp it will work fine for that.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2013)

I use Mavericks, but Taylor is a reputable company.

That one only has one probe & one control, so it isn't going to be as convenient as an ET-73, or something similar, with two probes & a transmitter & receiver.

Bear


----------



## radio (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  For now I just want something to monitor the CC temps so I don't have to open the door and look at the oven thermometer. 

It says it reads temps from 32 to 482° F so should be ideal for that purpose.  The one in the BBQ section was fancier and had more functions like transmitting to a phone or computer, but I don't need all those bells and whistles

I have an ECB two door vertical smoker and it's prone to big temp swings, so have to babysit it a lot.  Drilling holes in the fire pan and moving it to the floor really helped as well as sand in the water pan

  Sourcing and rounding up things to get started, so if all goes as planned, I will start a build on a nice RF smoker before Fall.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2013)

Just as a suggestion:

It has been my experience that if I buy something cheap to save a few bucks, and then later having to get the more expensive item, I end up spending more in the end.

So $15 for Taylor 1847.

Then $60 later for ET-732.

Equals total $75.

Save $15 by getting the ET-732 now.

Like I said---Just a suggestion.

Bear


----------



## radio (Aug 2, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Just as a suggestion:
> 
> It has been my experience that if I buy something cheap to save a few bucks, and then later having to get the more expensive item, I end up spending more in the end.
> 
> ...


Just looked it up and it is a dandy and a great suggestion.  Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

I started with an elcheapo or 2. Then I got a mavrick when I got the funds......I still use the elcheapo's along side of my mavrick when I do a couple of butts or when ever I'm do several cuts at the same time













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






David


----------

